# Ranking



## Flatlander (Mar 6, 2006)

What are the various ranking systems currently employed by JKD groups?  What type of ranking system does your group use?

Mine uses:

Beginner
   - first beginner
   - second beginner
   - third beginner
Intermediate
   - first intermediate
   - second intermediate
   - third intermediate
Advanced
   - first advanced
   - second advanced
   - third advanced
Apprentice Instructor
Full Instructor


----------



## Jimi (Mar 7, 2006)

My Sifu/Guro Etc... Does not rank with any certificate, but he does generalise a students experience in a rank structure not unlike an educational institute. Example: Freshman, Sophmore, Junior , and Senior students. He will also give a student the title Assistant Instructor for helping him or teaching a Kickboxing or Self-Defense class at the community college he teaches at. I have trained with him since 1983 off and on and am a Senior Student/Assistant Instructor under him. He has issue with people wanting rank in JKD, and through him only few have gone on to attain recognition by Guro Dan and they have their own Rank under him. Maybe for me someday, I won't hold my breath. I am sure each person with true authority to teach JKD/JFGF will rank as they see fit. PEACE


----------



## still learning (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello, In todays world and the way we were bought up? Most of us like the idea of ranking. It seems every style has them? 

We tend to make a big deal out of it! But is it really the true measure of our skills and knowledge? Bruce Lee may have been thinking about alot of schools who gives Black belts who are not really skill but have the time and grades to pass the school test. 

High schools give diplomas to "C" students on the bottom end and to the top students too. All past...but how many of those students can really function in todays world? We all know the answer to that!!

Maybe that is why Bruce felt rankings are not what they use to mean! Even high school diplomas do not have the seem meaning too.

What makes a true Black belt? and what is it? ....and what it means to be one? ...................Aloha


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Basic level 1-4     junior level 1-4      advanced level 1-4     aprent. Inst 1-4      assos. inst 1-4     senior inst  1-4


----------

